# Good news from Europe for chronic constipated



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

*New Data Presented At UEGW Confirm Effectiveness And Safety Of RESOLOR® For Patients With Chronic Constipation*Data presented for the first time today at the international gastroenterology meeting UEGW (United European Gastroenterology Week) confirm the effectiveness and safety of RESOLOR® (prucalopride), a novel and selective, high-affinity 5-HT4 receptor agonist, for patients suffering from Chronic Constipation (CC) for whom laxatives do not provide adequate relief1.http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/87126.php


----------

